# AMF Jr head badge/decal



## Sulley (Apr 23, 2013)

I just picked up this AMF Roadmaster jr 16" bike. The head badge/decal is a little different than i have seen. Anyone repoping these. Thanks for any help. Sulley


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 23, 2013)

Idk, if they do I need one for this 20in, plus a few other things. I'll do some digging and see if I come up with anything. I might figure out what mines supposed to look like... 

BTW- i love kids bikes with rear racks.... so cute. Great little bike there. My uncle made 1 for my daughters huffy convertible, hard to come by


----------



## Sulley (Apr 23, 2013)

Why would they go with an ugly yellow decal. Sulley


----------



## Mojo80 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol! Its cute in its own right. Do u know if amf built any roadmaster jr's for western flyer? There's one I'm wanting on CL. Its a bmx theme similar to the amf themed bikes like Batman, Spiderman, Evil Kanevil etc;. I found a smaller version of this Mud Blazer called Dirt Squirt. So cute.
Phone wont upload pics... I'll try later from ipad.

Sulley, where'd u get the lil tricycle pot stands? My neighbor gave me one. Are they old or just look old?


----------



## Sulley (Apr 24, 2013)

I got them off ebay a few years ago, not sure if there old or not, payed $45 for both of them, i really like them and do see them from time to time on ebay but someone must think there old because i see prices in the hundreds for one. Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 24, 2013)

Sulley,

Here's a thread from a year ago started by a member who repops decals: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?26142-Repop-decals&highlight=making+decals I guess he's still around the CABE. He posted his contact email if you're interested in his services.

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 24, 2013)

*decal*

heres were i got the one done for my tricycle and pedal car 
thay do a great job i sent a pic of it and thay made them exact
the place is called creative graphics just type it in serch bar and
check them out decalsnow@yahoo.com


----------



## Sulley (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Dave, i have used his decals in the past, very happy with them. I was just hopin there was already one out there so i didnt have to have one made up. I havent seen the bike yet, im still in the hospital, i had my daughter pick it up for me and take a few picturers of it. Im coming home on May 4th for 3 weeks so i will get a better look at it. Sulley


----------

